# Done with Postmates



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

not sure what happened with PM but people just don't tip any more (at least for me). Last week 6/14 people tipped me for a total of $11. 11/14 gave me a 5.0 rating and I have an overall 4.9 rating. I work hard trying to get orders to customers as fast as possible and have never missed an item. Lately I've been doing more DD and GH and have been much happier. I didn't understand why they have the customers tip beforehand but now I get it. Because after these cheap bastards get their order they think "why should I even tip, I got the food already". **** PM I'd rather do UE. At least you know going in that you will prob not get tipped and it's a pleasant surprise when you do. You also don't have to deal with BS coffee and fast food orders. I honestly don't understand how so many people are still on PM. I understand if it is the only option in your area or if you have trouble getting on schedule. I been real happy with GH and DD even though they are not perfect either. Wish I started earlier


----------



## Marina13 (May 30, 2017)

Hi, 

I know I have the same issue with PM... I'll keep doing PM for a week and if nothing change I'll quite too. Do you know about this other app Need-Now, I started using it and I make a lot of money, way better than PM.


----------



## HipGnosis (May 3, 2017)

How do you know what each customer rated you?

Tips have been fairly consistent for me, but the # of customers keeps going down as GH and DD both recently started in my area.


----------



## Marina13 (May 30, 2017)

It's like Uber, the customer rates you at the end of the delivery.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

HipGnosis said:


> How do you know what each customer rated you?
> 
> Tips have been fairly consistent for me, but the # of customers keeps going down as GH and DD both recently started in my area.


I don't think there is any way to know exactly which customer rated you since you get an overall rating for the week.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

I put my PM vehicle into scooter mode. It has helped me stay on the more affluent East Side of Milwaukee, and my tips have only gotten better since switching from van to scooter. I drive a Dodge Grand Caravan, but the app doesn't care what vehicle you say you're using.


----------



## dubroller (Mar 30, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> not sure what happened with PM but people just don't tip any more (at least for me). Last week 6/14 people tipped me for a total of $11. 11/14 gave me a 5.0 rating and I have an overall 4.9 rating. I work hard trying to get orders to customers as fast as possible and have never missed an item. Lately I've been doing more DD and GH and have been much happier. I didn't understand why they have the customers tip beforehand but now I get it. Because after these cheap bastards get their order they think "why should I even tip, I got the food already". &%[email protected]!* PM I'd rather do UE. At least you know going in that you will prob not get tipped and it's a pleasant surprise when you do. You also don't have to deal with BS coffee and fast food orders. I honestly don't understand how so many people are still on PM. I understand if it is the only option in your area or if you have trouble getting on schedule. I been real happy with GH and DD even though they are not perfect either. Wish I started earlier


I noticed that too, but it's up and down days. Some days I get little to no tips, and sometimes people surprise me. I think PM is a better deal than UE overall, in LA, at least.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

dubroller said:


> I noticed that too, but it's up and down days. Some days I get little to no tips, and sometimes people surprise me. I think PM is a better deal than UE overall, in LA, at least.


The pay ceiling is def higher with PM. Ive been doing UE exclusively lately since they've had 3 straight quests in my area. I finished my 3rd quest a day early so Im going to give PM another shot tomorrow and see how it goes.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Pretty sure it's because Postmates are getting into the lower end of things and it's attracting those who used to be turned off by Postmates before because it was expensive or is users of doordash/grubhub trying Postmates for the first time.

1) Postmates have flooded the market with $100 in free deliveries for a week (so actually they only paid service charge and taxes)

2) they've introduced 3.99 deliveries for food that was so popular it is now unlimited in a monthly subscription. Yup.

3) those that still tip probably tipped to begin with. Before the delivery drop, at least in my area, those who use it use it for the convenience and has no problem paying $19.50 for the delivery (like even for something stupid as an Apple Pencil) and appreciate you so much they actually TIP

4) grubhub and doordash automatically has tip filled out to 15% and those idiots don't realize when they click and/or too lazy to change it or (most likely) afraid the food will come cold or late, allow the tip to stay because they know you know beforehand whether they've tipped or not

5) to be fair most people neglect the app after their delivery which accounts for some of the no rates/no tip. They're probably so hungry they dive right in and forget about it.9


----------

